# Epson 1400 clogged head help



## Grizzly (May 19, 2008)

Hi all:
I have several epson 1400's.....one of them has decided to act up after giving me great service up to now.
Epson 1400 stylus with cis using Armor Ink from Best Blank....this set up has worked wonderfully up till now.....
Problem: BLACK
Black is banded and not printing properly...all other colors fine. Have performed nozzle check/cleaning procedures to many times to tell,( the print test produces aprint out of jagged lines for each color....black prints the top and bottom line....blank in between) ....popped in the oem carts to see if it was my cis cart ...same problem which leads me to think it is a clogged head. 

Epson support site is limited help.... 
I am aware of solvents that may clear this up....question is:
Recommendations of possible solvents...and how the heck do you disassemble the head?
I read in some articles, removing the head to clean was necessary...
Anyway....any help on this would be great!
Thanks,
Kirk


----------



## bogie (Dec 24, 2007)

Sacrifice a coffee filter, soak it with Simple Green, and put it on the capper. Park the heads on it, and see how that does. Is this a single or multi-head printer? If it's multi, just do that to the black.

FWIW, I'm -slowly- cleaning dye sub crud out of a 1280... Lots of soaking on the botton, and I've got cleaning solution in a cartridge...


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

I had the same problem with my cyan and magenta heads because I let the printer sit for over three weeks when I ran out of CM inks. I bought the Ultimate Heat transfer ink kit for inkjetcarts.us. The kit came with 3 sets of refillable cartridges, 8 oz of each colors, 8 oz of cleaning solution and eight syringes. Filled one set of cartridges with cleaning solution followed the cleaning instruction and problem was solved.

8 oz cleaning solution with refillable cartridges set is available at inkjetcarts.us.

I also use autoprint program from inksupply.com that prints a CMYK test pattern on a schedule. It helps avoid clogging and keep the heads primed as long as the printer is on.

Unless the head is damaged I would suggest using cleaning solution. Leave the solution in for a while to dissolve dried ink in nozzles.


----------



## Grizzly (May 19, 2008)

Thanks chuck...luis. Does anyone know how to disassemble the heads....I see one screw ...took it out...but the assembly does not want to move and I didnt want to force it. I tried using a syringe ...gently pushed a solvent I have thru...with paper on the bottom to catch....then I sucked the ink back out with a syringe....hoping I would get whatever was possibly blocking....( I read this somewhere)....but in the end...I'm still where I was....I have been googling for directions to taking the heads out.....havent had any luck there either......sigh!
Suggestions...directions.....would be appareciated..=)


----------



## Grizzly (May 19, 2008)

What surprises me is that I was gone over the 4th of july...total down time of 4 days....printer was in consistant use before that. 4 days is all it takes? surpring to me....


----------



## bogie (Dec 24, 2007)

Don't try to take the head out of an Epson - you'll just get angry. Let it soak overnight with the simple green, maybe a cleaning cartridge with a coupla full-sheet prints of that color...


----------



## rodrigo (Sep 9, 2006)

Try these
I have a epson c86 and it wont print red? - Yahoo! Answers
Luminous Landscape Forum > Epson 2200 cleaning


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> What surprises me is that I was gone over the 4th of july...total down time of 4 days....printer was in consistant use before that. 4 days is all it takes? surpring to me....


Autoprint would be the ideal solution in that situation. You have to leave the printer on all the time for the software to work. You can create a schedule on how often the test pattern is printed. The default is every 3 days. I changed it to 4 days to conserve ink. I also modified the size of the test pattern that came with software to smaller size. Again to conserve ink.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> Thanks chuck...luis. Does anyone know how to disassemble the heads....I see one screw ...took it out...but the assembly does not want to move and I didnt want to force it. I tried using a syringe ...gently pushed a solvent I have thru...with paper on the bottom to catch....then I sucked the ink back out with a syringe....hoping I would get whatever was possibly blocking....( I read this somewhere)....but in the end...I'm still where I was....I have been googling for directions to taking the heads out.....havent had any luck there either......sigh!
> Suggestions...directions.....would be appareciated..=)


Sorry. I don't have a clue in removing the head. Where did you apply the solution? Did you remove the cartridge and push the solution in the nipple where the ink goes in from the cartridge? Try doing the opposite. Suck the ink out first from the nipple. Push the solution. Leave the solution over night so it will soak the nozzle and hopefully dissolve the clog.


----------



## Grizzly (May 19, 2008)

I tried both ways...however I didnt let it soak over night. I will do that tonight...Thanks alot!


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> I tried both ways...however I didnt let it soak over night. I will do that tonight...Thanks alot!


BTW according to Inkjetcarts.us when the printer does the head cleaning it uses 30 times the amount of ink used compared to just printing a purge file a few times until the banding disappears.

Evidently the printer is using a lot of ink during the head cleaning cycle.

Attached is the purge file I use for all four heads. You can make your own for individual heads when only one head is clogged. Instead of using the 4 color file. That way you do not waste the other inks.

The 4 color file is what I use as a default file for Autoprint.


----------



## ssanae77 (Jan 17, 2008)

try soaking the pad with the boiling water.

I boiled the water and placed it on the pad where the print head sits and turn the unit off. let it sit for like 5 minutes and it should work like a brand new printer.


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm having the same trouble with blue... I'm trying alcohol now and letting it soak to see if that helps.


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

The hot water did the trick, Thank you very much!


----------



## rodpadron (Sep 27, 2008)

I have a barely new epson 1400 which I changed to refillable sublimation ink cartidgres with the result that yellow and light cyan do not print at all. I tried all suggestions described on this forum with no good result. Is it possible that head printer has been damaged using these unclogged head processes?. Thanks


----------



## Dibble13 (Mar 29, 2010)

ssanae77 said:


> try soaking the pad with the boiling water.
> 
> I boiled the water and placed it on the pad where the print head sits and turn the unit off. let it sit for like 5 minutes and it should work like a brand new printer.


Where exactly are you putting the water? I'm having the Banding issue with magenta. I've created a purge file so I don't have to keep running the head cleaning utility (it didn't work anyway) I have also used a cleaning kit with a solution to help break up the dried ink. I run it till the prints are blank, then let it sit overnight. But once I try to print again the banding is still there. I'm thinking there is some bad clogging there. Any one have any ideas? I'm starting to get really frustrated with this thing.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Dibble13 said:


> Where exactly are you putting the water? I'm having the Banding issue with magenta. I've created a purge file so I don't have to keep running the head cleaning utility (it didn't work anyway) I have also used a cleaning kit with a solution to help break up the dried ink. I run it till the prints are blank, then let it sit overnight. But once I try to print again the banding is still there. I'm thinking there is some bad clogging there. Any one have any ideas? I'm starting to get really frustrated with this thing.


Try soaking the foams in the docking station with rubbing alcohol. Move the ink cartridge carriage out of the way by pressing the ink drop button. Turn off the printer so that the carriage can be moved out of the way manually. Take a syringe fill it with alcohol. Put the alcohol on all the foams. Turn the printer back on so that the carriage is back on the docking station. Let it sit overnight. You may have to do this 2 to 3 times because alcohol will get dry after it is exposed to air. Finally do power clean cycle.


----------



## phantomsports (May 22, 2010)

how do you fill the epson cleaning cartridge with solution? when I try to print something with a under coat when it starts no white ink then it slowly starts to show about half way through the print,I have used the syringe and i can pull all kinds of ink through, i have ran several cleanings, i get one good print then the white starts to fade,but through the whole project just in the beginning,I want to try a power clean but the cartridge IMG gave me are empty I have fluid to fill but dont know how. I was also told to see if the dampers are clogged, and something about a little screen someplace,where is that? Not getting any help from IMG tech. I have been able to fix a few problems with my brand new machince reading things here in T-Shirt Forum, thank god. PLEASE HELP GOT MASS PRINTS BACKING UP>>HELLLPPP.


----------



## anderson30 (Jun 19, 2010)

Maybe this will help Cleaning print heads on Epson printers | Applefritter


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have a clogged Epson 1400, I did not have a problem until I converted it to sublimation inks. It worked great for about a month then the cyan clogged. I have tried cleaning solution, simple green, distilled water, ran about 20 cleaning cycles over a tree week period, changed cartridges, and still the cyan will not print. 

Anyone has a suggestion that I have not tried, outside of changing a print head.

I am going to try the boiling water today. Any other suggestions?


----------



## h2opromedia (May 18, 2009)

I thought it was my CISS system and the print cartridge was clogged. I went through 4 different ones. I realized that the banding when doing the nozzle check print were identical on either CISS. 

I have 2 different Epson 1400 printers I use and now between both of them I got 4 different CISS kits and another epson 1400 sitting on the sidelines all with missing parts in the bands when doing the nozzle check.

I am so happy to find this thread because it has been driving me INSANE!!!! I went ahead and ordered Epson 1400 Refillable Damper Printhead Cleaning Kit w/Chip from inkjetcarts.us and am going to give that a try.....Thanks Luis on that lead.

Hopefully that works, I'll keep you guys posted. If that doesn't work I'll try the boiling water or alcohol trick. I hope I don't have to go to that since it would be my last resort and if that don't work I guess I'm replacing my printer......again. This last one had problems with the it not printing full bands on the nozzle check right from the beginning and I could never get it to print right.

I have a graveyard of epsons.......I need to revive some of the old ones.....hopefully!!


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

http://www.cobraink.com/supportphotos/support.htm Hey I don't even have to type it cobra has procedure on website. Click on waste pad link for detailed pictures. 

Let me add make sure the water is hot!!!! and make sure to remove cloths pin or what ever you choose to pinch off tube before turning printer on. How bad is nozzle check? I usually start out with 5 min not overnight then print without doing a cleaning---then nozzle check. If all is good I usually do a head cleaning or 2 just to make sure all the chunks are gone. It may take some work. Try again 

I had a Epson 1800 sat from 2006-2010 everything clogged. Took many soakings and cleaning but is working today. Both my 1400 was told needed new printhead. Both work flawlessly.

You may need to still soak the heads even with the cleaning cartridges as usually the clogg is at the surface on print head


----------



## shaz1 (Mar 6, 2010)

R1Lover said:


> The hot water did the trick, Thank you very much!


I'm having the same problem here with my 1400,how did u use the hot water,thanks..


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

Lnfortun said:


> I also use autoprint program from inksupply.com that prints a CMYK test pattern on a schedule. It helps avoid clogging and keep the heads primed as long as the printer is on.
> 
> .


Does anyone know where this auto printing program can be found now. It does not seem to be available from inksupply.com any more??


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

Lnfortun said:


> Autoprint would be the ideal solution in that situation. You have to leave the printer on all the time for the software to work.


 Any one have a link for this a google search find loads related to autoprint but not the program spoken about lol


----------



## Brkoslavojevski (Feb 6, 2015)

Hello. I also had an head clogg problem, and then i did a manual flush but now when i print they are all nozzles printing... 
Like all the nozzles are open when the head is moving and printing... 
What can i do??
Please help!


----------



## yorshtk (Mar 27, 2015)

When all about seems not to work and if you are using an OEM CISS, just try changing the head chip combo, it worked for me. Remember chips are so delicated things and an electrical spark in a finger, liquid between contacts, or just some finger prints on it are the dead. So be carefull with chips, they could also do some strange color combination issues when damaged.

So I hope it can help.


----------



## dougie54 (Jul 28, 2010)

I had a 4880 that had a clogged head and I got some clog buster from cobral ink. I followed the directions that they sent and it took a little time but it worked like a champ. I have met the owner of cobra ink and he is a great guy. You can call him and he will help you all he can. He can tell you how to take the head out or the best way to fix your clogged head. He has a great continuous ink system for the old Espon 1400 and 1430's.


----------

